# Little Girls Dress free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

This dress is adorable, thought I would pass the pattern on for those who might like to make one.

http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cudDK-LilGirlDress.html

enjoy.


----------



## Nan Murray (Feb 26, 2013)

What a lovely little dress and so well knitted. I only have grt grandsons so I can't knit it for them but might knit it for charity.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Precious dress. Thank you for sharing the pattern .


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

This dress is sooo cute, and just what I have been looking for. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome for the pattern. I thought it was so cute, had to share it.

Enjoy and happy knitting.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Very cute and will fit three of my 5 granddaughters.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I have bookmarked it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rosette said:


> Thanks for posting, I have bookmarked it.


your very welcome.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice dress, thanks.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very nice dress, thanks.


your very welcome.


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

awww... thats gorgeous, thanks for sharing


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

ohhh my sooooo cute ive got to book mark that, thank you for sharing


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Lovely little dress, thank you for sharing the pattern with everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You are all very welcome, glad so many will enjoy this pattern.

Would love to see the finish project if someone does make the pattern, and would post pictures.

Happy knitting


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

adorable, ty


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I sadly don't have any babies to knit for at the moment, but this is so cute I'm going to save the pattern. You never know what the future holds!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Saved the pattern, hoping my next grand baby will be a girl. Just getting prepared.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh thank you! Had to put in my "patterns" folder!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh mother isnt that cute......wishing i had a little girl...


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such a sweet dress!


----------



## mnadz50 (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing so so cute


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Adorable- THANK YOU!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

This is so cute! Thank U. :thumbup:


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm currently making this dress for my greatgrandaughter. Got the pattern several months ago when it was posted. It is an easy pattern and is turning out so cute. Have fun with it. Will post a picture of it when I've completed it with top down cardigan with raglan sleeves already done.


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm currently making this dress for my greatgrandaughter. Got the pattern several months ago when it was posted. It is an easy pattern and is turning out so cute. Have fun with it. Will post a picture of it when I've completed it with top down cardigan with raglan sleeves already done.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Love this dress, thank you for the link! You know what makes us happy!!!!!


----------

